# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Кто что может сказать о новой MandrivaИ?

## prig

Интересует мнение о новом релизе Linux MandrivaИ? Последний дистрибутив который я юзал это был Mandrake 10.0 мне понравился, в дистрибутиве нашел все что мне требоволась такие вещи как Kdevelop, Apache, PHP и библиотека Qt....

----------


## mike-88

Хорошая весчь.Есть павэр пак и павэр пак+. Разница только в том что один на 1 двд,а второй на 2 двд))

----------


## bobuch

Поставил пару часов назад PowerPack (без плюса) и че-то она странно работает с моей ву-фу картой (Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG). Коннект поднимает, а инета не даёт. Хотя может я чё накосячил....

----------


## MiH

если ты про 2008, то отключи или настрой фаервол через  mcc

----------


## tihOnOff

> Интересует мнение о новом релизе Linux MandrivaИ? Последний дистрибутив который я юзал это был Mandrake 10.0 мне понравился, в дистрибутиве нашел все что мне требоволась такие вещи как Kdevelop, Apache, PHP и библиотека Qt....


Поставил пару недель Mandriva 2008 Powerpack (на 1 ДВД) вещчь рульная, но честно, Mandriva 2007 PowerPack+ (2 ДВД) до сих пор пригождается, так что думаю будет лучше Mandriva 2008 Powerpack+ (на 2 ДВД)!)))

----------


## MiH

Mandriva Powerpack+, Mandriva Discovery не будет, теперь только Mandriva Powerpack

----------


## tihOnOff

> Mandriva Powerpack+, Mandriva Discovery не будет, теперь только Mandriva Powerpack


CПС за новасть)))

----------


## split

я скажу коротко.....гавнище Х)
дистрибутив разваливается

----------


## texmaster

Mandriva 2009 понравилась живёт теперь на asus ee 700

----------

